# The Issue is still not resolved..



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

> Obama's to Blame for the Birther Movement
> 
> Obama can end the "birthers" controversy in one single day by releasing the original documents, but for some inexplicable reason he refuses, and the love-struck media never ask him why...
> 
> ...


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I don't have the answer, but I know something is damaging to him or he would prove what he needs to. His extreme reluctance indicates it's something very serious.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

In my opinion elected public officials have a duty to divulge their records. Particularily citizenship and financial records. The fact that he refuses to divulge is a big red flag indicating that there is information there that he does not want others to see.

It stands to reason then, that those records will not prove that he is a citizen, and will likely prove that he is not.

huntin1


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090728/ap_ ... ertificate

If he isn't a citizen the Clintons or McCains would have been in a better position to disqualify him.

this one needs to go away. If he wasn't born in the US it doesn't appear that anyone will get a chance to prove it in court. We need to move on to the issues that matter.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

TK33 said:


> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090728/ap_on_re_us/us_obama_birth_certificate
> 
> If he isn't a citizen the Clintons or McCains would have been in a better position to disqualify him.
> 
> this one needs to go away. If he wasn't born in the US it doesn't appear that anyone will get a chance to prove it in court. We need to move on to the issues that matter.


I agree, it does need to go away. President Obama is able to make it go away and refuses to do so. Why?

This issue does matter. If was not born in the US, he is not entitled to even be President. If he claimed foreign status as a student then even if he were born in Hawaii he has renounced his citizenship and is not entitled to be President because he never applied for his citizenship to be reinstated. This is setting a precedent for the future. He owes it to the American people to offer this proof and make it go away.

huntin1


----------



## Bowstring (Nov 27, 2006)

When officials take actions that looks like they are trying to conceal facts, it will never go away. Trust in the governement has vanished.

Will changing the name of a document fix the problem facing Hawaii officials over questions about President Obama's original long-form "birth certificate?"

From WND,

Someone may think so, according to a new report.

The report confirmed that the state in recent days has dropped the "Certification of Live Birth" that it has used for a number of years to headline abbreviated computer-generated documents citing birth information in the state's database, and the documents now are being called a "Certificate of Live Birth."

The suggestion comes in a report by an investigator commissioned by a retired CIA officer on the documentation of Obama's origins. It was posted online by the Western Center for Journalism, which withheld the name of the officer.

The full story,

http://www.wnd.com/index.php?fa=PAGE.view&pageId=105367


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

there is a good point in the article that I posted the link to. How did he get passports and other documentation needed throughout his life? I think that the Hillary gestapo would have busted him if he wasn't. They had the money and the connections to get it done. Now there is no way anyone will disprove until election time, if even then.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

there is someone much bigger than Obama pulling the strings of socialism in this country.....he is just the vehicle to get it done, Clinton couldn't over come these "forces" either...it is a full fledge conspiracy within our government to lead this country on it's present path to hell...to think otherwise is to fool yourself.

afterall, 2/3 of the people in this country do not even know there are 3 branches of govt....it is so sad how ignorant people are of the consitituion and BOR.....no wonder the congress can bully and BS people into submission.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

TK33 said:


> there is a good point in the article that I posted the link to. How did he get passports and other documentation needed throughout his life? I think that the Hillary gestapo would have busted him if he wasn't. They had the money and the connections to get it done. Now there is no way anyone will disprove until election time, if even then.


I've read the article you posted a link to, I don't see anything mentioned about passports or other documentation.

There are actually two seperate issues here. One is the issue of where he was born. Supporters keep saying that he has produced a birth certificate and show the document that is in your link. That is not a birth certificate, I've seen quite a few birth certificates from quite a few different states. They have all included basic birth information, length, weight, parents, delivering Dr. time of birth, and a foot print. It's pretty standard on all birth certificates, except his.

Second is the issue of citizenship. As a child he attended public school in Indonesia, in order to do so he had to be a citizen of Indonesia and during that time there was no dual citizenship agreement. Also, while attending Occidental College he received financial aid as a foreign student from Indonesia.

This country has some huge hurdles. If, as the Dems insist, these two issues are non-issues it is very easy to prove. And yet he refuses to do so. I, for one, would like to know why. So should every American.

As far as the Clintons, they are true blue Democrats, I've no doubt that if the leaders of the Democratic party told them to back off or loose the parties backing, they would back off so fast they would run into each other.

huntin1


----------



## jacobsol80 (Aug 12, 2008)

Here is an interesting article from WND. Don't know how trustworthy they are as a source though.

http://www.wnd.com/index.php?fa=PAGE.view&pageId=105764


----------



## whistler312 (Jul 15, 2009)

hunter9494 said:


> there is someone much bigger than Obama pulling the strings of socialism in this country....


*That would be George Sorros*


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

I found it!


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Wrong one RYAN,



















Don't know that this one has been authenticated yet. If it ever is proven to be an authentic document what will you say then?

huntin1


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

whistler312 said:


> hunter9494 said:
> 
> 
> > there is someone much bigger than Obama pulling the strings of socialism in this country....
> ...


he is one of them, top dawg for sure.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)




----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Robert, since you posted just a picture and nothing else I guess we are to assume that this is evidence that the Obama certificate is false.

Sorry, more evidence is needed. Since Australia was under British rule until the early 1900's and is still heavily influenced by the British way of doing things, and Kenya was under British rule until 1963. Would it not stand to reason that documents originating from the two countries look similar. Or am I way off base here?

I don't know that the Obama certificate is authentic, and clearly stated so in my post. But offering a similar document from another country when they are both heavily influenced by British law is not evidence of anything.

I don't know if he was born in Hawaii or Kenya or on the north pole. He can prove where he was born very easily and refuses to do so. Doesn't that bother you at all? It does me. He needs to put this to rest so that there is no more speculation.

Actually I'm more sure that he or his parents renounced his citizenship when they moved to Indonesia. His school records show that, and the fact that he applied for college financial aid based on his Indonesian residency only adds to the evidence of that. And since he has never applied to reinstate his US citizenship, is he a resident of the US.

These are all valid questions. Questions that every American has a right to ask when it comes to our President. I'll say it again, he owes it to each and every American to provide the documents that are asked for. He has the power to put this away. Right now it looks like he is hoping that it will just go away on it's own.

huntin1


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

> He has the power to put this away. Right now it looks like he is hoping that it will just go away on it's own.


unfortunately, he also has the power to tell Americans to pi$$-off!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

A reasonable person would have to ask themselves why doesn't he just show us the original? Why? It would be so simple and end all this bickering. If it exists just let the Supreme Court or whoever is supposed to verify it look at it. Why is that so difficult, and since our constitution requires it where is the problem? Every American liberal, conservative, or anything else should demand to see it.
I would guess all these counterfeits are being produced for one reason. To make anyone who questions look like a nut case too. If I wanted to make people look like the black helicopter freaks I would get friends to generate counterfeits myself.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

OK, OK, OK. I liked Ryan's silly one, but it's all over now, because I have a copy of Obama's real birth certificate.


----------



## Bowstring (Nov 27, 2006)

OK Plainsman, I just showed this to a neighbor, a life long union worker and DFL voter and he says he's convinced now, this for real the original. He says no more documents are need.

:stirpot:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Well, at least this one is signed by a Dr.---------kind of.  :lol: :lol:

huntin1


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

Funny, 68 million people thought that this was a non-issue last November.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

BigDaddy said:


> Funny, 68 million people thought that this was a non-issue last November.


Until we see the original full document it's a question, radical or not. This should concern every citizen of this nation. Even the 68 million who care more about their free lunch than their freedom.


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

Let's say for the sake of argument that Plainsman and I both applied for the same job, and a prerequisite of the job as a Masters degree. After the interview, I am offered the job and I take it.

After awhile, Plainsman cries foul and challenges whether or not I truly have a Masters degree. Without that degree, I was not eligible for the job.

In response, I get a transcript from the university. I even get a letter from the dean of the college or the president of the university asserting that I truly graduated with the degree in question.

Plainsman cries foul again and demands that I produce more proof than simple heresay from government officials that he does not trust. After all, they could be "liberals". Instead of the questionable word of those government officials and a transcript, Plainsman wants me to produce a diploma.

At this point, my employer (read the US people) say that Plainsman's claim is unreasonable. Afterall, the transcript and letter is enough. But Plainsman won't give up and he continues to demand more proof.

Let's say for the sake of argument that I don't even have the copy of my diploma. Maybe I lost it. Maybe my mother took if safekeeping and can't find it. There could be a variety of reasons. Regardless, I can't or I won't produce my diploma. However, the other proof that I have provided satisfied my employer enough for him to hire me.

Don't you folks see how ridiculous this is? Obama produced his "transcript"... a Certificate of Live Birth from the state of Hawaii. He has produced his "letter".. assertion from the director of Hawaii's department of health that the records are valid.

I'm satisfied that is is a non-issue, as are most Americans. The rest of you want a copy of the diploma (the birth certificate). What if Obama truly doesn't have one? Why aren't you satisifed by a similar document produced and certified by the state of Hawaii?


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

> What if Obama truly doesn't have one?


then he doesn't meet the requirements to be President...he either does or he does not.......he just can't "kind of meet the requirements"....unless the cover up is being supported by others in position of power..can you say conspiracy? ever notice how Obama wants to constantly rewrite the rules and make up new ones??


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

BigDaddy said:


> Let's say for the sake of argument that Plainsman and I both applied for the same job, and a prerequisite of the job as a Masters degree. After the interview, I am offered the job and I take it.
> 
> After awhile, Plainsman cries foul and challenges whether or not I truly have a Masters degree. Without that degree, I was not eligible for the job.
> 
> ...


The problem with your analogy here is that the document that was produced is not anywhere close to an official transcript. The transcript that you speak of in terms of the degree would show the classes that you took and the grade recieved as well as other pertinent info. The document that was produced has no birth info, no Dr. info, nothing other than some names. Hawaii would produce the full birth certificate with all of this info if Mr. Obama would sign a release, He won't. Why?

And then we have the question of his Indonesian citizenship that he apparently used to obtain grants for college. Even if he had been born in Hawaii and was a citizen of the US, he would have renounced that citizenship to become a citizen of Indonesia so that he could attend school there. He has never reapplied for US citizenship so that would make him a citizen of Indonesia regardless of where he has lived.

Liberals call this a non-issue. It is not an issue with those that adore him. They don't care, he is the chosen one and nothing can change that.

Take off your rose colored glasses and really look at this situation. It is an issue, a precedent setting issue. And an issue that I would like to see resolved.

Mr. Obama can resolve this by releasing the pertinent info but refuses to do so. He is a servant of the American people, we have asked for proof of eligibility to serve in the capacity of POTUS, he refuses to produce that proof. Is it because he knows that it will prove his ineligibility, or is it because he is arrogantly defying the people he serves.

huntin1


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Maybe I lost it


 You bet, and maybe the dog ate it.

Your talking a job, were talking president, and meeting the requirements of the constitution. If the constitution of the United States required a diploma for that job you can bet I would want to see it.

You want me to take the word from some government person from Hawaii. I don't think so. This is a simple problem to solve. Extremely simple.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Robert!

How dare you not tell us your involvement in this conspiracy!

I never!

8)










:beer: :rollin:


----------



## jacobsol80 (Aug 12, 2008)

I read there is now a state senator in Hawaii who is a democrat that is going to introduce legislation directing the state to release Obamas birth certificate and records. I predict he will change his mind or end up in the ocean at the business end of a hungry shark!


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

There are a number of on-line sites where you can produce an authenic looking birth certificate from anywhere you like. Hence this statement in my other post.



> Don't know that this one has been authenticated yet.


Or did you just skip past that.

My biggest problem with this whole mess is his "refusal" to provide the information that the American people have asked for.

But then rulers don't have to provide information to their subjects. I guess I shouldn't be suprised that he refuses to do so.

huntin1


----------

